# Industry News: Panasonic to release a full frame camera September 25th



## canonnews (Aug 31, 2018)

> In a surprising rumor from m43rumors, it appears as if Panasonic is entering into the full frame market.
> *m43rumors suggests:*
> Word on the street is that Panasonic will show a prototype and the final product will be on market during the first half of 2019.
> One of the sources testing the camera said this is “as exciting as the Nikon Z7 announcement“. One went even further and said it’s “more exciting“. But of course, they might got carried away with their emotions so let’s keep our feet on ground. A third source said “video performance is superb“.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2018)

Didn't the GH5 recently become the only hybrid camera to get broadcast standard certification? And their sensors have been exceptional (GH5 and GH5s) - so Sony's much-vaunted lead in all areas is being whittled away. I wonder if Canon will finally put their video experience in the new R range as well?


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 31, 2018)

This is incredible news. With Panasonic's video experience and willingness to put high-end video features into their stills / video hybrid cameras, this will be a huge competitive driver on the video spec side of things for Sony and Canon.


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Didn't the GH5 recently become the only hybrid camera to get broadcast standard certification? And their sensors have been exceptional (GH5 and GH5s) - so Sony's much-vaunted lead in all areas is being whittled away. I wonder if Canon will finally put their video experience in the new R range as well?



Let's hope they've finally learned- FF stills cameras should have FF video quality to match


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Aug 31, 2018)

I could actually see this happening. Years ago Leica and Panny made a partnership to share technology with each other; Panny to share autofocus & electronic camera operation with Leica, and Leica to share optical technology with Panny. It's clearly been a fruitful relationship as evidenced by the incredible Leica Vario glass on the M43 system, and the blistering accuracy of Panny's Depth from Defocus inspired AF system tech inside the Leica SL and Leica Q. If Panny debut's a full-frame with the SL mount, then I think we've got a real contender to the upcoming Sony A7S III in terms of video capabilities.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 31, 2018)

transpo1 said:


> Let's hope they've finally learned- FF stills cameras should have FF video quality to match


Just a shame, isn't it, that the quality of their FF video far exceeds the stills capabilities of their cameras..?


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 31, 2018)

Everyone's coming to the FF party.


----------



## miketcool (Aug 31, 2018)

So a Sony A7III with "Panasonic" printed on a less refined body? Are they going to start making their own sensors?


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2018)

miketcool said:


> So a Sony A7III with "Panasonic" printed on a less refined body? Are they going to start making their own sensors?



Why do you say 'less refined'? 
And there have been rumours for some time about Panasonic having a tie-in with TowerJazz making sensors. And latterly more rumours of them making their own sensors but I am not sure if that means Tower Jazz make them to Panasonic specifications (like Nikon have done with Sony) or if they will restart their own fabrication plant.


----------



## miketcool (Aug 31, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Why do you say 'less refined'?



Because the GH5 feels and looks like a child’s toy. It works great for what it does, but it feels like Panasonic spends their R&D on their ENG cameras, not their hobby “stills” bodies.


----------



## Adelino (Aug 31, 2018)

Panasonic will eclipse Sony, Sony will drop out and the big three left will be Panny, Nikon and Canon.


----------



## tmroper (Aug 31, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> I could actually see this happening. Years ago Leica and Panny made a partnership to share technology with each other; Panny to share autofocus & electronic camera operation with Leica, and Leica to share optical technology with Panny. It's clearly been a fruitful relationship as evidenced by the incredible Leica Vario glass on the M43 system, and the blistering accuracy of Panny's Depth from Defocus inspired AF system tech inside the Leica SL and Leica Q. If Panny debut's a full-frame with the SL mount, then I think we've got a real contender to the upcoming Sony A7S III in terms of video capabilities.



For the price I paid, I really like my Lumix G7 with the Leica 15mm. And I would certainly consider a FF mirrorless from them, but as usual, it's all about the lenses. It's a long road, coming out with a line-up of new FF lenses, and I don't see it happening usless they work with Leica.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 31, 2018)

Bye Bye mirrorslappers!
Finally FF MILCs from 5 suppliers - Sony, Leica, Nikon, Canon, Panasonic!
Yes, Yes, Yes!

Finally Pana saw the light. Quarter-format sensor is not going to get them anywhere any longer.


----------



## JBSF (Aug 31, 2018)

miketcool said:


> Because the GH5 feels and looks like a child’s toy. It works great for what it does, but it feels like Panasonic spends their R&D on their ENG cameras, not their hobby “stills” bodies.



The only way I see Panasonic's bodies as less refined are the materials. I am still using a 2011 G3, which (in good light) is capable of generating files that rival my 7D's, and which has a much better UI than Sony has had until very recently. Panasonic's cameras have evolved exponentially; they are not perfect, though nobody else's are either. I welcome their entry into FF and hope their latest product will accept adapted EL lenses. No matter what, the announcement sure makes the camera world pretty interesting right now.


----------



## MEAllred (Aug 31, 2018)

Sign me up


----------



## fullstop (Aug 31, 2018)

Adelino said:


> Panasonic will eclipse Sony, Sony will drop out and the big three left will be Panny, Nikon and Canon.



LOL!


----------



## igroves (Aug 31, 2018)

miketcool said:


> So a Sony A7III with "Panasonic" printed on a less refined body? Are they going to start making their own sensors?


I own both an A7R III and a GH5, and I can tell you that the ergonomics on the GH5 are far superior. I don’t understand what you think is “less refined.”


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 31, 2018)

It makes sense for Panasonic. Micro 4/3 was good while it lasted but its really heading towards a limit. I'm not sure how Olympus are going to make their sensor better. They are great little cameras but you can only squeeze out so much.


----------



## goldenhusky (Aug 31, 2018)

miketcool said:


> So a Sony A7III with "Panasonic" printed on a less refined body? Are they going to start making their own sensors?



Per Wiki "TowerJazz also owns 51% of TowerJazz Panasonic Semiconductor Co." Also a while ago TowerJazz CEO mentioned that they are working with a leading Full Frame DSLR manufacturer on their next generation sensor which created a speculation the D850 sensor might have been made by TowerJazz but that turned out to be false when someone found out the D850 uses Sony IMX309AQJ sensor. At the same time TowerJazz also said they are working on a full frame sensor with global shutter which was again speculated for Nikon Mirrorless. But I suspect the sensor in both Z6 and Z7 are made by Sony and I would not be surprised some of the current m43 Panasonic sensors and the future (if this rumor turns out to be true) Panny full frame mirroless are made by TowerJazz given that they both have invested together and have a common interest.


----------



## Woody (Sep 1, 2018)

tmroper said:


> And I would certainly consider a FF mirrorless from them, but as usual, it's all about the lenses.



You can say that again. The Nikon Z series holds little interest to me because of weight alone. How can a simple 50mm f/1.8 lens weighs 400g? What is Nikon thinking?

I hope Panny's system is lightweight.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 1, 2018)

Don't forget, there's a rumor that Olympus is going to bring something to the party in early 2019 also. I wonder if they are collaborating with Pany and sharing a mount for an Oly-branded FF ML as well?..

pany may take the video-dominatn route and Oly the stills, as they have done so far even tho they are both passably good at both functions.

heck, I'd be very happy with a global-shutter version of my EM1 mk 2!

I forecast I'll be spending way too much money on fabulous new toys/tools in the next couple years!


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Just a shame, isn't it, that the quality of their FF video far exceeds the stills capabilities of their cameras..?



I was talking about Canon


----------



## CanoKnight (Sep 1, 2018)

Aglet said:


> .. I wonder if they are collaborating with Pany and sharing a mount for an Oly-branded FF ML as well?..



Could very well be. Power to both ! This is the most exciting camera news I have heard in a long time.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 1, 2018)

It would make more sense for Panasonic to make an APS-C crop camera. In Hollywood Super35 aka ASP-C is the standard—Angénieux, Cooke, Fuji, Leica and Zeiss make both prime and zoom Cine Lenses for this format.
-
If Panasonic does make a rebranded SL, I'll be the first in line to purchase a half-priced Leica.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 1, 2018)

They may consider that popular Super35 format and enable it as a crop mode on a FF sensor...



c.d.embrey said:


> It would make more sense for Panasonic to make an APS-C crop camera. In Hollywood Super35 aka ASP-C is the standard—Angénieux, Cooke, Fuji, Leica and Zeiss make both prime and zoom Cine Lenses for this format.
> -
> If Panasonic does make a rebranded SL, I'll be the first in line to purchase a half-priced Leica.


----------



## pwp (Sep 3, 2018)

I picked up my Panasonic G9 as a walkaround & travel camera, a more stills focused update from my old GH4. It was a change from my working FF bodies, a 5D4 & 1DX. Pretty soon it became a regular item on commissioned projects, much to my surprise. It's just that good, surprising me with it's ease of use, great performance and great files, especially under 1600 iso. It is a MFT after all.

The FF Panasonic MILC should be totally awesome if the spec and build level is maintained in the new camera. The big unanswered question of course is the lens mount. This has me more excited than the FF Canon MILC's. 

-pw


----------



## Fwiler (Sep 4, 2018)

Woody said:


> You can say that again. The Nikon Z series holds little interest to me because of weight alone. How can a simple 50mm f/1.8 lens weighs 400g? What is Nikon thinking?
> 
> I hope Panny's system is lightweight.



Full frame will not be a weight reduction format, maybe for the body, but not necessarily lenses, this isn't 4/3rds. But you have to look at the quality of a lens before wondering why it weighs so much.
Canon's new 50mm 1.2 will be 950g! But honestly, if the lens is sharp and performs really well, I'd be willing to lug around .88 lbs.


----------



## JonSnow (Sep 11, 2018)

> The Panasonic FF will have a Panasonic designed sensor with way more than the previously rumored 30 Megapixels. I guess we can expect something close to* 50 Megapixels*.
> 
> I am sure Panasonic will not cripple this camera in any way. I expect it to have dual slot, fully articulatied screen, 4K with no crop and so forth…
> 
> ...





well it´s a rumor but if they really bring a 50MP FF they come with a bang.

i would not have thought they go to such high resolution with their first FF camera.
i thought it will be a more video centric FF camera... and why would they need 50MP for that.


----------



## pwp (Sep 12, 2018)

50 megapixels kind of locks it in as a stills oriented camera, and not necessarily a strong low light performer. I'm still frequently knocked out by the files from my very high mileage 18 megapixel 1DX.

If Panasonic is looking to pull upgrade business from the huge number of very happy GH4, GH5 & GH5s vloggers & video shooters, then expect equally compelling video features as the GH5. 

-pw


----------



## Aglet (Sep 12, 2018)

If no crop for (cinema) 4k mode then, perhaps, RGBG-binned super-pixel at cinema 4k = ~36MP then increase that for a 3x2 or 4x3 aspect ratio sensor so... 45MP to 50MP respectively...
It would fit.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Sep 13, 2018)

Panasonic is going to make the SL that the Leica SL should have been. And if this camera is indeed SL mount, then the opportunity to use either Panny glass or go for high-end Leica SL lenses – or even M lenses with the native Leica M adapter is going to be nice.


----------

